# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  (مهم و فوری) : اصلاحیه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو رأی نیاورد ، ارجاع به کمیسیون

## saj8jad

*به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده ؛
طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت
طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور به دلیل عدم رای مثبت نمایندگان به ماده واحده به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت*


به گزارش خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی در نشست علنی امروز یکشنبه پارلمان گزارش کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری درباره طرح اصلاحیه اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور را بررسی کردند.

پس از بحث و تبادل نظر وکلای ملت، ماده واحده این طرح  دو بار به رای گذاشته شد که در هر دو بار نمایندگان به ماده واحده رای منفی دادند به همین دلیل طرح مذکور به کمیسیون آموزش ارجاع داده شد.


منبع : خبرگزاری فارس ـ به دلیل عدم تصویب ماده واحده ، طرح اصلاح اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمیسیون آموزش بازگشت ـ یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت ـ 9:30

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

یه سوال ایا رای گیریی که هفته پیش شد هم دیگه باطل شد؟

----------


## saj8jad

ماده واحده طرح کمیسیون آموزش دو بار در صحن با رأی گذاشته شد که هر دوباره نمایندگان به ماده واحده رأی منفی دادند  :Yahoo (20): 

قیافه جناب زاهدی و فیاضی که با قاطعیت مصاحبه میکردن الان بسی دیدن داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال ایا رای گیریی که هفته پیش شد هم دیگه باطل شد؟


بله داداش ، تصویب کلیات دیگه فایده ای نداره  :Yahoo (4):  

چون نمایندگان در دو رأی گیری امروز هر دو بار به ماده واحده رأی منفی دادن رئیس جلسه طرح رو دوباره ارجاع داد به کمیسیون تا دوباره بررسی کن بعدش باز دوباره باید بیاد تو صحن رأی گیری بشه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Calvin Harris

داداش اینارو ول کن الا خوبه یا بد؟؟ چند درصد احتمال حذف یا مثبته و چند درصد قطعی؟؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## ali1375-0016

کی نتنیجش میاد؟چه سناریو هایی پیش رو هست؟

----------


## *Yousef*

ها اقا سجاد بازم میخوای بگی مثبت میشه؟ بنظر من شمایی ک داری با احساسات بچه ها ناخواسته بازی میکنی، بخدا میدونم چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا الان برا همین تاپیکا، اما یه تاپیک بزن و بنویس اینجا ایرانه:
مشتی حقخور حرومی تو مجلسن و کشور وحشتناکیه و مردمشو فقط برای جنگ و رفتن جلوی توپ و تانک می خواد، هممون باید تو این کشور با آرزوهامون خاک شیم، خوشبخت اون آدمایی هستن که ایرانی نیستن، ما فقط ظاهدمون عادیه وگرنه هیچ فرقی با مردمان اسیر سو تغذیه اتیوپی نداریم...
بسه این جمله ی کلیشه ایه افتخار میکنم که ایرانیم!
بذار این جوون ۲۰ ساله که سه سال زندگیشو خرج کنکور کرده و نتیجه نگرفته جمله ی دلشو بگه:
شرم میکنم که ایرانیم.

----------


## Calvin Harris

> ها اقا سجاد بازم میخوای بگی مثبت میشه؟ بنظر من شمایی ک داری با احساسات بچه ها ناخواسته بازی میکنی، بخدا میدونم چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا الان برا همین تاپیکا، اما یه تاپیک بزن و بنویس اینجا ایرانه:
> مشتی حقخور حرومی تو مجلسن و کشور وحشتناکیه و مردمشو فقط برای جنگ و رفتن جلوی توپ و تانک می خواد، هممون باید تو این کشور با آرزوهامون خاک شیم، خوشبخت اون آدمایی هستن که ایرانی نیستن، ما فقط ظاهدمون عادیه وگرنه هیچ فرقی با مردمان اسیر سو تغذیه اتیوپی نداریم...
> بسه این جمله ی کلیشه ایه افتخار میکنم که ایرانیم!
> بذار این جوون ۲۰ ساله که سه سال زندگیشو خرج کنکور کرده و نتیجه نگرفته جمله ی دلشو بگه:
> شرم میکنم که ایرانیم.


جالب اینه که بعضی از نمایندگان عزیز اصلا به حرف موافق و مخالف گوش نمیدادند و سرآخر میپرسیدند نظر دولت و کمیسیون چیه؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> *ها اقا سجاد بازم میخوای بگی مثبت میشه؟* *بنظر من شمایی ک داری با احساسات بچه ها ناخواسته بازی میکنی*، بخدا میدونم چقدر زحمت کشیدی تا الان برا همین تاپیکا، اما یه تاپیک بزن و بنویس اینجا ایرانه:
> مشتی حقخور حرومی تو مجلسن و کشور وحشتناکیه و مردمشو فقط برای جنگ و رفتن جلوی توپ و تانک می خواد، هممون باید تو این کشور با آرزوهامون خاک شیم، خوشبخت اون آدمایی هستن که ایرانی نیستن، ما فقط ظاهدمون عادیه وگرنه هیچ فرقی با مردمان اسیر سو تغذیه اتیوپی نداریم...
> بسه این جمله ی کلیشه ایه افتخار میکنم که ایرانیم!
> بذار این جوون ۲۰ ساله که سه سال زندگیشو خرج کنکور کرده و نتیجه نگرفته جمله ی دلشو بگه:
> شرم میکنم که ایرانیم.


*1ـ*  :Yahoo (21): 

*2ـ* دست شما درد نکنه ، خیلی لطف داری  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> *1ـ* 
> 
> *2ـ* دست شما درد نکنه ، خیلی لطف داری


کی نتنیجش میاد؟چه سناریو هایی پیش رو هست؟

----------


## DR-ALI

> *1ـ* 
> 
> *2ـ* دست شما درد نکنه ، خیلی لطف داری


من از صمیم قلب از شما اقا سجاد تشکر دارم :Yahoo (11): واقعا زحمت می کشی

----------


## saj8jad

> کی نتنیجش میاد؟چه سناریو هایی پیش رو هست؟


معلوم نیست داداش ، تاثیر قطعی میشه

----------


## ali1375-0016

> معلوم نیست داداش ، تاثیر قطعی میشه



قطعی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ن

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> معلوم نیست داداش ، تاثیر قطعی میشه


چرا باید قطعی بشه؟
هیچوقت نمیشه
1- اگه بره مجلس بعدی ....رای دیوان لازم اجراست 
2- اگه همین مجلس بره نماینده ها الان با معدل مخالفن 
3 - مورد سوم هم حواشیشه که نیاز نیس بگم
پس تاثیر قطعی نیست

----------


## ali1375-0016

> معلوم نیست داداش ، تاثیر قطعی میشه


  نوشته اصلی توسط *lover sick*  
 				بعد از اصلاحیه دوباره مجلس کلیات دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه..
*این خبری بود یا پرسشی ؟؟؟
من نمیدونم واقعا ....
اگر کلیات به را ی گذاشته بشه که احتمالا کلیات را ی نمیآره با توجه به رای نمایندگان امروز ...
دوستان باز تاکید میکنم ..صدای ما شنیده شد ...2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2 بار  به ماده واحده جزییات پیشنهادی کمسیون آموزش ( بخوانید زاهدی و دوستان)
 رای نیاورد...*

----------


## ali1375-0016

> نوشته اصلی توسط *lover sick*  
>                  بعد از اصلاحیه دوباره مجلس کلیات دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه..
> *این خبری بود یا پرسشی ؟؟؟
> من نمیدونم واقعا ....
> اگر کلیات به را ی گذاشته بشه که احتمالا کلیات را ی نمیآره با توجه به رای نمایندگان امروز ...
> دوستان باز تاکید میکنم ..صدای ما شنیده شد ...2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2 بار  به ماده واحده جزییات پیشنهادی کمسیون آموزش ( بخوانید زاهدی و دوستان)
>  رای نیاورد...*



اینا چی میگن پس؟

----------


## Saeedt

[QUOTE=ali1375-0016;794934]کی نتنیجش میاد؟چه سناریو هایی پیش رو هست؟[/QUOTE
*اصلا براش سناریو تعریف نکن دیدی* ک همه ب خیال تکلیف معلوم شدن امروز بودیم ک سناریوی جدیدی شکل گرفت( ارجاع ب کمیسیون) هیچ پیش بینی نمیشه کرد جز اینکه امیدواری نسبت به بار قبل با رای گیری امروز بیشتر شده

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> نوشته اصلی توسط *lover sick*  
>                  بعد از اصلاحیه دوباره مجلس کلیات دوباره به رای گذاشته میشه..
> *این خبری بود یا پرسشی ؟؟؟
> من نمیدونم واقعا ....
> اگر کلیات به را ی گذاشته بشه که احتمالا کلیات را ی نمیآره با توجه به رای نمایندگان امروز ...
> دوستان باز تاکید میکنم ..صدای ما شنیده شد ...2 بار ..تکرار میکنم 2 بار  به ماده واحده جزییات پیشنهادی کمسیون آموزش ( بخوانید زاهدی و دوستان)
>  رای نیاورد...*


خبری بود :Yahoo (105):

----------


## daniad

یه مساله ای میترسونتم . 

گوگل سرچ کردم گویا این مجلس ۳ خرداد تموم میشه و ۷ خرداد مجلس بعدی . حالا اگه این طرح بره مجلس بعدی دانش آموزا باید از اول زنگ بزنن نماینده ها جدید بهشون بفهمونن تاثیر معدل چجوریه ؟ 
راستی تو مجلس جدید فیاضی هستش؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

آقا این باهنر مگه نگفت دانش آموزا نگران نباشن، پی چرا امروز با تاثیر مثبت مخالفت کرد؟

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> یه مساله ای میترسونتم . 
> 
> گوگل سرچ کردم گویا این مجلس ۳ خرداد تموم میشه و ۷ خرداد مجلس بعدی . حالا اگه این طرح بره مجلس بعدی دانش آموزا باید از اول زنگ بزنن نماینده ها جدید بهشون بفهمونن تاثیر معدل چجوریه ؟ 
> راستی تو مجلس جدید فیاضی هستش؟


اگه بره مجلس بعد رای دیوان عدالت به گفته خدایی لازم الجراست

----------


## saj8jad

> یه مساله ای میترسونتم . 
> 
> گوگل سرچ کردم گویا این مجلس ۳ خرداد تموم میشه و ۷ خرداد مجلس بعدی . حالا اگه این طرح بره مجلس بعدی دانش آموزا باید از اول زنگ بزنن نماینده ها جدید بهشون بفهمونن تاثیر معدل چجوریه ؟ 
> راستی تو مجلس جدید فیاضی هستش؟


اگه بکشه به مجلس دهم بله متأسفانه  :Yahoo (21): 

خیر جای شکرش باقیه که فیاضی نیست  :Yahoo (1): 

ان شاء الله زود عمر مجلس نهم به پایان برسه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> آقا این باهنر مگه نگفت دانش آموزا نگران نباشن، پی چرا امروز با تاثیر مثبت مخالفت کرد؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


بجاش با تاثیر کلی معدل مخالفت کردن
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اگه بکشه به مجلس دهم بله متأسفانه 
> 
> خیر جای شکرش باقیه که فیاضی نیست 
> 
> ان شاء الله زود عمر مجلس نهم به پایان برسه


*رای دیوان عدالت در مورد تاثیر 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی لازم‌الاجراست
*
*رئیس سازمان سنجش با ارائه توضیحاتی پیرامون ابطال یکی از بندهای تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری از سوی دیوان عدالت اداری گفت: ما گفتیم که در سال 95 میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلبراساس قوانین الزام‌آور است و نمی‌خواهیم بگوییم که رأی دیوان عدالت اداری را اجرا می‌کنیم یا خیر، زیرا رأی دیوان لازم‌الاجراست و اگر قوانین دیگری نباشد، حتماً آن را اجرا می‌کنیم.*
*خدایی افزود: براساس قانون مجلس و هیأت وزیران، قرار بود تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی با 25 درصد تأثیر آغاز شده و به تناسب افزایش یابد، ولی با توجه به اختلاف برداشت از قانون، نامه‌ای با امضای محمد فرهادی وزیر علوم و رئیس شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به مجلس دادیم و از مجلس استفساریه کردیم که اگر تصویر دیگری از مجلس به دست ما نرسد، رأی دیوان عدالت اداری را به همان صورت اجرا می‌کنیم*

----------


## daniad

خوب الان تو مجلس جدید کمیسیون آموزش ام از اول شکل میگیره دیگه درسته ؟ اگه آره اعضاش الان مشخصن یا اونم طول میکشه تا انتخاب شن ؟

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها توو تماس ها و پیامک هایی که میدین...از نماینده ها هم به خاطر دو بار رای منفی تشکر کنین...

----------


## mil

نمایندگان با عدم تصویب  کلیات طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها که مربوط به  تاثیرگذاری معدل دانش‌آموزان در رتبه کنکور بود، این طرح را به کمیسیون  آموزش مجلس ارجاع دادند.         به گزارش خبرنگار مهر،  در جلسه علنی روز یکشنبه مجلس شورای اسلامی بررسی کلیات و ماده واحده طرح  اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور در  خصوص لحاظ کردن معدل دانش‌آموزان در رتبه کنکور در دستور کار صحن علنی  مجلس قرار گرفت.محمدرضا باهنر نایب رئیس مجلس که  ریاست جلسه را برعهده داشت، دو بار برای بررسی و تصویب کلیات این طرح  رای‌گیری کرد و هر دو بار ماده واحده و کلیات به تصویب نرسید.نمایندگان با ۱۱۱ رای موافق، ۵۳ رای مخالف و ۱۰ رای ممتنع از مجموع ۲۲۳ نماینده حاضر در مجلس با ماده واحده این طرح مخالفت کردند.باهنر در این خصوص گفت: بچه‌هایی  که پشت کنکور هستند نگرانند که اگر معدل ما کم باشد، چطور آموزش و پرورش  می‌خواهد جبران کند؟ با اینکه شما در این طرح آورده‌اید که وزارت آموزش و  پرورش معدل‌های پایین را جبران می‌کند، اما باید شفاف شود.وی ادامه داد: علاوه بر این پشت‌کنکوری‌ها ابهامات جدی در مورد مصحح، طراح و آزمون دارند.در ماده واحده این طرح سابقه تحصیلی به شرح زیر تعریف شده بود:نمرات تعدادی از دروس دوره متوسطه  دوم و پیش دانشگاهی که امتحانات آن مطابق اصول سنجش و اندازه‌گیری توسط  وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت سراسری، نهایی و استاندارد مطابق مصوبات آموزش  عالی آموزش و پرورش برگزار شده و به تدریج تعداد دروس مرتبط در هر گروه  آزمایشی به کل ادوار فوق تعمیم می‌یابد.همچنین در تبصره این ماده واحده  وزارت آموزش و پرورش مکلف شده بود تمهیدات لازم را برای جبران سوابق تحصیلی  دانش‌آموزان و افزایش سطح حفاظت و استاندارد آزمون در راستای رعایت عدالت  آموزشی انجام دهد.به دلیل مخالفت نمایندگان با کلیات این طرح، طرح مجددا به کمیسیون ارجاع شد.

----------


## lover sick

مجلس بعدی شنبه 8 خرداد تشکیل میشه...ولی مطمئن باشین این فیاضی و زاهدی نمیذارن به مجلس بعدی برسه...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> کاملا مطمئنی نیست؟


نیست عزیز

----------


## xtt

> نیست عزیز


تو اینستاش برین یکی از پستاش نوشته جشن سپاس

----------


## Calvin Harris

> تو اینستاش برین یکی از پستاش نوشته جشن سپاس


دوست عزیز از ناحیه نور و محمودآباد آقای علی اسماعیلی رای آورد.

----------


## aliiran20

*من نمیدونم که کلیات هم منتفی شد یا نه ..اگه منتفی شده باشه که دوباره مطرح بشه ..رسمن ما برنده ایم ..فرصتی برای طرح دوباره در مجلس نیست ..با توجه به اینکه نمایندگان هم حساسا شدند رو ی موضوع ....
دوستان برای صدمین بار ( خودمم هم خسته شدم ) 
را ی امروز خیلی معن یداشت .....2 بار رای نیاورد پیشنهاد زاهدی و فیاضی  و سخنان موافق رییس سنجش ..
لاهوتی هم که مخالف توکلی بود می گفت مردم پیامک زدن و کلا می گفت تاثیر نباشه ...*

----------


## aliiran20

*
سلام دوستان 
من نمیدونم که کلیات هم منتفی شد یا نه ..اگه منتفی شده باشه که دوباره مطرح بشه ..رسمن ما برنده ایم ..فرصتی برای طرح دوباره در مجلس نیست ..با توجه به اینکه نمایندگان هم حساس شدند رو ی موضوع ....
دوستان برای صدمین بار ( خودمم هم خسته شدم ) 
را ی امروز خیلی معن یداشت .....2 بار رای نیاورد پیشنهاد زاهدی و فیاضی  و سخنان موافق رییس سنجش ..
لاهوتی هم که مخالف توکلی بود می گفت مردم پیامک زدن و کلا می گفت تاثیر نباشه ...*

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان  امروز صدامون شنیده شد....
مجلس دهم تازه 9 خرداد فکرکنم شروع به کار بکنه ..بعد هم هیئت رییسه کمسیون و ........
اصلا این را بررسی نمیکنه ..اونا هم هوشمندن نمیآن اول کار مخالفت کنند با خواست مردم ...
تازه ترکیب مجلس عوض شده*

----------


## aliiran20

> تو اینستاش برین یکی از پستاش نوشته جشن سپاس


*دوست عزیز را ی نیاورده ایشون ..منظورش اینه از اونایی که بهش را ی داده تشکر کنه ...این را میشه با یه سرچ ساده مشخص کرد..منتخب نماینده نور در مجلس دهم ...*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*جمع بندی کلی از این داستانا:

تو ایران،اعتراض بی معنیه.....اینا همه ش یه بازی بود بی خودی درگیرش شدیم*

----------


## aliiran20

> *جمع بندی کلی از این داستانا:
> 
> تو ایران،اعتراض بی معنیه.....اینا همه ش یه بازی بود بی خودی درگیرش شدیم*


*
این همه بد بینی برا چی 
دوبار که با تاثیر مستقیم مخالفت کردن...
نماینده مخالف توکلی هم در حقیقت با توکلی مخالف نبود م یگفت اصلا چرا تاثیر مثبت ..بدون تاثیر تاثیر نباشه ...
امروز نماینده ها خوب کار کردن ...*

----------


## nacli

> *
> این همه بد بینی برا چی 
> دوبار که با تاثیر مستقیم مخالفت کردن...
> نماینده مخالف توکلی هم در حقیقت با توکلی مخالف نبود م یگفت اصلا چرا تاثیر مثبت ..بدون تاثیر تاثیر نباشه ...
> امروز نماینده ها خوب کار کردن ...*


دوست عزیز دیدی گفتم قانون ابهام داره؟؟؟؟ صحبتای نماینده ها رو شنیدی؟ گفتن ما اینجا جمع شدیم که قانون رو شفاف سازی کنیم! یعنی اینکه اومدن قانونو رفع ابهام کنن. در مورد تدریجی بودن طی 5 سال هم ک شما کلی تحلیل و تفسیر کردین، همونی شد ک من گفتم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammadi91

سلام شما رادیو رو شنیدید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط یک رای کم اورد تا تصویب شه چرا شلوغ بازی درمیارین اخه ؟کلیات طرح که تصویب شد هفته بعد دوباره بررسی میشه  طرح مثبت اقای توکلی رای نیاورد اقای خدایی هم که گفت باید قطعی باشه من خودم معدلم پایین هست اما نمیشه چشم روی واقعیت بست و الکی جشن گرفت من دقیق گوش کردم .دوست عزیز شما شک نداشته باش تاثییر قطعی هست این همه زنگ زدید نماینده ها هر بار فقط  حدود 50 نفر مخالف تاثیر مثبت هستن این جلسه فکر کنم 55 نفر بود جلسه کلیات هم همین حدود بود  امروز 111 نفر موافق تاثیر قطعی بودن نمیشه که هر چی دوست داریم تفسیر کنیم .

----------


## Arefj

تا جايي كه شنيدم طرح اقاي توكلي هم يه راي كم اورد 
براي مثبت شدن تاثير معدل.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *جمع بندی کلی از این داستانا:
> 
> تو ایران،اعتراض بی معنیه.....اینا همه ش یه بازی بود بی خودی درگیرش شدیم*


یعنی تازه از این داستانا این نتیجه رو گرفتی ؟

----------


## maryam.23

خلاصه و مفید بگید چی شد این جریان معدل ؟ تشکر

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خلاصه و مفید بگید چی شد این جریان معدل ؟ تشکر



خلاصه و مفید اینکه همچنان بچه ها درگیر حاشیه های معدل باشن و اصل کنکور رو فراموش کنن :Yahoo (50): 

همچنان در حال پاسکاری بین نمایندگان عزیز هستش(تاثیر + رای نیاورد و یه چیز دیگم تصویب نشد و فرستاده شد کمیسیون آموزش)

از نظر شخصی من بهتره اونایی ک ترمیم اسم نوشتن آماده ترمیم باشن و اونایی هم ک ننوشتن آماده تاثیر قطعی

----------


## aliiran20

> دوست عزیز دیدی گفتم قانون ابهام داره؟؟؟؟ صحبتای نماینده ها رو شنیدی؟ گفتن ما اینجا جمع شدیم که قانون رو شفاف سازی کنیم! یعنی اینکه اومدن قانونو رفع ابهام کنن. در مورد تدریجی بودن طی 5 سال هم ک شما کلی تحلیل و تفسیر کردین، همونی شد ک من گفتم


*دوست عزیز من طبق قوانین  ابهام اگر بود باید استفساریه بدهند ....الان طرح جدید دو فورتی دادند..شما اصلا نم یخواهید قبول کنید...
رای امروز پیروزی دانش آموران بود..جزییات 2 بار رای نیاورد...*

----------


## biology115

> خلاصه و مفید بگید چی شد این جریان معدل ؟ تشکر


خلاصه : هنوز معلوم نیست چیزی ...

مفید : چیزی نیست معلوم هنوز ...

----------


## aliiran20

> تا جايي كه شنيدم طرح اقاي توكلي هم يه راي كم اورد 
> براي مثبت شدن تاثير معدل.


واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
*خب اگه همین لاهوتی رای میداد تموم بود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ali.rainy

حالا چی می شه؟

----------


## hanjera

کل مطلب اینه :
در ایران درس خوندن = هیچ و پوچ و وقت تلف کردن
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohsen2

ول کنید این حرفا رو یعنی دیگه هرکی معدلش بده درسو بذاره کنار

----------


## amirhesam

این الان رای نیاوردش که خیلیییی بد شد... در واقع با تاثیر مثبت مخالفت کردن!!! الان کمیسیون میاد میگه تاثیر قطعی رای بیاره که کلاسمون تعطیله!!!

----------


## abraham

> ول کنید این حرفا رو یعنی دیگه هرکی معدلش بده درسو بذاره کنار


نه باید واسه پنجاه بخونی تا 700 بیاری

----------


## mohammadi91

کاملا موافقم .درسته بعضی ها بیخودی خوشحال شدن ...کلا بهتره معدل رو بیخیال بشید چند ماه سرکار رفتیم اخه اگه قرار بود رای دیوان باشه که روز اول اجرا میکردن .هر بارم فقط 50 تا نماینده مخالفت میکنن .الان ببینیم داستان جدید چی هست دوباره به کی باید زنگ بزنیم !!!!

----------


## amirhesam

اینا الان با تاثیر مثبت مخالفت کردن پس موافق تاثیر قطعی هستن دیگه!!!

----------


## aliiran20

*خبر مهممممممممممممممممممممممم  م الان تو تاپیک جداگانه مطرح میکنم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## mohammadi91

اره دیگه مخالفت کردن جشن و خوشحالی چیه معلوم نیست !!!

----------


## biology115

> نه باید واسه پنجاه بخونی تا 700 بیاری


اشتباه میکنی داداش ،  اگه معدل طرف از 15 پایین تر و از 13 بالا تر هست باید برا رتبه 1 بخونی تا 1000 بیاری

اگر هم معدل طرف پایین تره : بهتر که رود خود را در گوری بتپاند ...

----------


## وحید ی

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟
> *خب اگه همین لاهوتی رای میداد تموم بود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 سلام طرح اقای توکلی چی بود؟

----------


## aliiran20

*سلام دوستان
از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
*

----------


## biology115

دوستان نشر دریافت واکنشی نشون نداده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

> یعنی تازه از این داستانا این نتیجه رو گرفتی ؟


ببخشید یه کم دیر شد کسی به پای شما نرسید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان عزیز فردا دوباره میآد مجلس و ایندفعه تاثیر مثبت مطرح خواهد شد بدون قید اون 25 درصد ...*

----------


## politician

> *سلام دوستان
> از منبع فوقققققققققققققققققققق موثق
> فرمودن دوباره فردا میآد تو صحن مجلس و ایندفعه اون قید حداکثر 25 درصد برداشته میشه ولی تاثیر همچنان مثبت خواهد بود 
> و من بهشون گفتم شنیدم امروز فقط یک رای کم داشته برا یتصویب طرحشون ..فرمودند 2-4 تا را یکم داشت ...
> یعنی اگه این 3-4 تا را ی داده میشد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود...
> *


بشه باشه اینجوری به نفع ماست وچندسال مثبت میمونه ونماینده هاهم حتمارای میدن چون قانون هم نقض نمیشه
شماکه باتوکلی ارتباط داری بروبگو بهتره که درپیشنهادش بگه که تاثیرمثبت فقط تازمانی که تمام پایه هاامتحاناشون نهایی

----------


## aliiran20

> بشه باشه اینجوری به نفع ماست وچندسال مثبت میمونه ونماینده هاهم حتمارای میدن چون قانون هم نقض نمیشه
> شماکه باتوکلی ارتباط داری بروبگو بهتره که درپیشنهادش بگه که تاثیرمثبت فقط تازمانی که تمام پایه هاامتحاناشون نهایی


*من ارتباط خاصی با ایشون ندارم ..قراره فردا اون قید 25 درصد حذف بشه ...همین ..انشا الله که رای بیاره ..مث اینکه امروز تنها 3-4 تا را یکم داشته ..سه چهار تا ...*

----------


## politician

> *من ارتباط خاصی با ایشون ندارم ..قراره فردا اون قید 25 درصد حذف بشه ...همین ..انشا الله که رای بیاره ..مث اینکه امروز تنها 3-4 تا را یکم داشته ..سه چهار تا ...*


نماینده ها مدام تصمیمشون عوض میشه مثل باردومی که متن رورای گیری کردن فقط یک رای کم داشت حتی اگه حداکثرهم حذف کنه تصویب نمیشه ورای نمیاره چون اینجوری میشه قانون جدید

----------


## aliiran20

> نماینده ها مدام تصمیمشون عوض میشه مثل باردومی که متن رورای گیری کردن فقط یک رای کم داشت حتی اگه حداکثرهم حذف کنه تصویب نمیشه ورای نمیاره چون اینجوری میشه قانون جدید


*این اونی بود که من به عینه خبر پیدا کردمو گفتم ..در هر صورت فردا در صحن علنی دوباره رای گیی میشه ..پیشنهاد دکتر توکلی هم اینه که تاثیر مثبت ..امروز پیشنهادشون این بود تاثیر مثبت حداکثر با 25 درصد تاثیر ..فردا اون قید 25 درصد تاثیر برداشته میشه در طرح ایشون و فقط تاثیر مثبت مطرح میشه ...
*

----------


## M.M.B

یعنی امروز طرح تاثیر مثبت رای نیاورده؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19): 

چه بد.....

پس این نمانیده ها چی می خوان؟ تاثیر قطعی می خوان حتما...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> ببخشید یه کم دیر شد کسی به پای شما نرسید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


میبخشمت
فقط دیگه تکرار نشه
!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 7p7

امروز تعداد نمايندگان نسبت به هفته قبل زيادتر بود يكي از عواملي كه تصويب نشد همين بود و البته پيگيرى دوستان

----------


## arnika

اووووووووووووووووف بميرن با اين هم پاسكاري....
خداكنه مثبت راي بياره - ب گفته ي يكي از دوستان ك ميگن فردا دوباره جلسس-..

واااااااقعن ممنون از پيگيرياتون اقا سجاد....

----------


## sh-n

یه تاپیک بود تو انجمن  ، *چگونه با پدرت آشنا شدم* .. داستان این تاثیر معدلم شده مث شخصیت اصلی داستان که پروژه شوهر پیا کردنش هی با شکست مواجه می شد !! آخرشم *ده بیست سی چهل* میکنن میگن این تاثیر لامصب آخرش قطعیه ؟ مثبته ؟ نیست ؟ هست ؟! عجبااا !

----------


## Swallow

*باو اینا چ مرگشونه ! چرا همچین میکنن پ ! 
*

----------


## samir93

باسلام

----------


## konkur100



----------


## maryam2015

واییی یعنی چی یعنی می خوان قطعی کنن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> واییی یعنی چی یعنی می خوان قطعی کنن؟؟؟


هنوز معلوم نیس...تا فردا که دوباره راءی گیری شه

----------

